# Eye stye?...Need help.



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

BACKGROUND: This morning my sister's pug rolled in an ant bed, so she immediately took her inside and gave her a bath to get all the ants off. Rudy was so intrigued with what his cousin Lucy was doing in HIS bathtub, so I went ahead and put him in there too (all the ants were well on their way down the drain). He needed a bath anyway since we had puppy school last night and he got all dirty per usual. After his bath we did the usual routine of fighting with the towel, zoomies around the apartment, a nice brushing, and then a long nap. 

POINT OF THE STORY: Well, I just realized that Rudy appears to have what looks like the formation of a stye on his eye. He has had a stye before that was diagnosed by the vet and he was taking Neo-Poly-B-Dex and getting warm compresses. But since this happened immediately following a bath I am wondering if I got some soap/conditioner in his eye, and if that is the case what can I do for my baby!? We use the Spa Lavish facial scrub and shampoo and the Tropiclean conditioner. I am always very very careful about anything near his face. In fact, I didn't even use the facial scrub today on his face (only a washcloth) because I washed his face after class last night, but I guess there is still a chance that some from his body could have found its way in his eye. 

QUESTIONS:My vet is now closed until Monday. Rudy will let me do the hot compress but I shouldn't just assume it's a stye and administer the NeoPoly right?

Are there any at home remedies that I can do to help "soothe" his eye? He doesn't seem to act like it hurts in anyway. It's not even really red. He just has a little swollen bump on his upper eyelid. 

Thanks in advance! I appreciate you all.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If he got soap in his eye it could cause an ulcer. The ointment you have would make an ulcer worse. I would not apply it until the vet has looked at the eye. If the eye looks worse over the weekend you need to go to an emergency vet. Eyes are nothing to mess with.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

jmm said:


> If he got soap in his eye it could cause an ulcer. The ointment you have would make an ulcer worse. I would not apply it until the vet has looked at the eye. If the eye looks worse over the weekend you need to go to an emergency vet. Eyes are nothing to mess with.


That is what I gathered from reading other threads. The NeoPoly is put away! I don't want to risk anything when it comes to his eyes! Do you know if these signs would point more towards a stye or shampoo irritation?


It is in the same place as he had a stye before.
I can physically feel a small bump, that is it feels more firm than just swelling.
It doesn't seem to hurt or bother him at all.
The actual whites of his eyes do not seem irritated.

Sorry, I realize that is an impossible question to answer without seeing him. Regardless, he is at the vet first thing on Monday (if not sooner). 

Thanks!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Leigh, I would consider taking Rudy to a vet ophthalmologist for a proper diagnosis. I did that for an eye issue & she was excellent. She told me some dogs get blepharitis and one can use Johnson's baby shampoo to clean the eye lashes. Kitzi didn't have that but that was an interesting piece of information to pack away for another time. I questioned her about it and she was serious. I am NOT saying you should do this, definitely not---but I am suggesting an ophthalmologist since this is the 2nd time you have had an issue.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> Leigh, I would consider taking Rudy to a vet ophthalmologist for a proper diagnosis. I did that for an eye issue & she was excellent. She told me some dogs get blepharitis and one can use Johnson's baby shampoo to clean the eye lashes. Kitzi didn't have that but that was an interesting piece of information to pack away for another time. I questioned her about it and she was serious. I am NOT saying you should do this, definitely not---but I am suggesting an ophthalmologist since this is the 2nd time you have had an issue.


If that is what it takes I will do it! I'm just not sure how to go about finding one? I will ask my vet on monday!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If he starts squinting, holding the eye shut, the eye looks to be bulging, or anything else changes he should be seen immediately.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

will do! None of that thus far. Actually, now that is hair is completely dry (it was first wet from the bath and then from the warm wet compress) it is not even noticeable, which makes me wonder if it was there before the bath? Either way, I'm keeping a close eye on him (haha, eye). In the meantime, if anyone who reads this has any suggestions or experience with something like this I would love to hear it.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Ok, I called all 3 Opthalmologists in Houston for you and Rudy and Dr. Rainbow (funny, I know) is the only one who sees patients on Saturdays. He has an appt tomorrow morning at 10:00am!!!!! Here is his number: 281-446-1807

These are the other 2:

Eye Care For Animals (not open til Monday): Eye Care for Animals - Houston's Leading Animal Eye Care Clinic
The earliest appt. they have is Monday at 4:45 pm
The doctor's name is Dr. Millichamp and the number is 280-820-3937

I also called Gulf Coast Animal Eye Clinic but they aren't open on the weekends either. The earliest appt. is the 18th! So, nevermind.

I hope this helps and that you can get Rudy seen! xoxox


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

I forgot to mention that Dr. Rainbows office closes at 6pm today


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

You are so sweet Cory! Thank you!! I was just looking at the ACVO website to find specialists in Houston. I will call now and see what happens!

side note: Rudy's vet is Dr. Pickle! It would be fun to have a Dr. Pickle and a Dr. Rainbow caring for him


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

RudyRoo said:


> You are so sweet Cory! Thank you!! I was just looking at the ACVO website to find specialists in Houston. I will call now and see what happens!
> 
> side note: Rudy's vet is Dr. Pickle! It would be fun to have a Dr. Pickle and a Dr. Rainbow caring for him


:HistericalSmiley:I think this clinic only sees pets with referrals.  However, maybe you can call Dr. Pickle quickly and ask him to send in a referral to Dr. Rainbow. Then Rudy will officially be under the care of the Pickled Rainbow! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

:thumbsup: Yep, I'm thinking all of the ACVO specialist are referral only. Dr. Rainbow's office said that they could see him with a quick fax from Dr. Pickle's office (this sounds like a pretend conversation that I would have had with my barbies when I was little!), but that it didn't sound like something that he needed to be seen for right away. So I called a friend who is a vet tech. She lives a ways away from us, but I think we will probably go and give her a visit tomorrow just to have him seen by someone before Monday. Thank you CORY!

Right now he is watching me type and trying to entice me to play with one of his toy mice. His newest trick is "kisses," where he nudges his little wet nose on my cheek on command. He is doing that now to try and get me to throw his mouse! I will play with him for a bit and watch him closely for anything noticeable. Currently: No pain. No discomfort. Not light sensitive. No excess tearing. 

Thanks for the help everybody!


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

No problem! Thats what we're here for! :thumbsup:

I'm glad he doesn't seem to be in pain or anything and that you can get your friend to take a look at it tomorrow. 
P.S. Tell Rudy Auntie Cory said she wants "kisses" from him too...:wub:


----------

